# Where is the hole in my firewall om my 2005 Chevy



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys
I'm getting ready to start getting the truck ready for snow. I was going to install my spreader control and wiring for my strobes. I look under the dash and no hole like there use to be from the factory. Yes I have Plow Prep and I need a big hole to run wires through. I don't just want to drill a large at random. 
Any idea's, Picture's? George I know you have been through this. HELP.

Thanks Mike


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I think you have to drill your own hole. My 03 I had to but they may have put the hole back? Anywho were you are "supposed" to drill the hole is a bit up and to the right of the gas pedal. There is a hol in the insulation and a flat spot. Or you can run wires out the little grate deal beteeen the bed and the cab.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mike...........Some posts say GM forgot the hole...................
My 01 it was in the 8 o'clock position under the master brake cyl.
My 04 I notice it is in the 4 o'clock position same area...........

WTF????????????????

I don't know if the installer drilled the 04 or if it came that way ???
The 01 had a plastic plug in it.................

The kid broke my cheapie digital camera. Best I can do is take a 
regular pic and scan and send it to ya.........But that will take a 
week...........

I swear there is some pics around here or elsewhere of the "HOLE"
location.......LOL!!!!!................
Will look and post a link to them.................geo 

RAT..............That spot by the gas pedal is another place.
There is a round flat spot there too.(at least on my 97).
I think its better drilling by the master cyl. area.........
Closer to the fuse center and the wires are SHORT !!!!! :crying:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mike...........I found pics on line...........Drop me a e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I was looking for the hole as well on my 05 and I just said F-it and drilled a 1/2" hole near the master cylinder to run my 4ga amp wire. There is a lot of space on the fire wall to drill through just be sure to check both sides for a clear spot. Don't forget to use a rubber grommet.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

They took the hole away on the 05's and are running an additional harness through that location. If you take and puse the rubber grommet into the cab, remove the keeper in the grommet, carefully slice the boot on the grommet you can run wires through the hole/grommet. Be carful not to nick the 2 wires that run through there,, It will take you mechanic to figure out why your truck is shooting codes and you will have to have that harness replaced, not cheap.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guy's 
I took a trip to Body Shop at the Plant. After talking to the guys on the line, they also claim they do not come predrilled anymore. The guys tell me that you have to drill your hole now, that sucks. I have found a area above the old hole location that I may drill a 3 inch hole. Need to check the back side to see if it's clear.
I have two sets of big gauge wire to go through the new hole, will take picture's and post here, hopefully this weekend.

Regards Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mike........If you recheck those pics you will see that on the inside
of the truck where the hole will be drilled there is a pre-scored
circle on the sound deadining (spl) material that just pulls off.

You prob. can drill 2 holes there because there is nothing in the way.

I guess this is because of the clutch slave and related goodies
would go there if it was a stick...........................geo


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike/geo - Here's a pic I snapped with my camera phone (crappy res) on mine. It's an '04. I did drill this myself, it's about 10 inches above the gas slightly to the right.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Another from under.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys I got the hole in the firewall now. Next will be to run the wire's for the salt spreader. In early sept the new plow will be installed.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is a second picture


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike - Looks good. Get yourself a big a$$ gromet for that hole!! 

Good luck with the installs.  

Anthony


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> Mike - Looks good. Get yourself a big a$$ gromet for that hole!!
> 
> Good luck with the installs.
> 
> Anthony


Yes Bad Luck I will put a large gromet, got to go to auto parts store and get one.

Regards Mike


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Mike,

What does GM make in Janesville WI??? Just curious cause I have 2 uncles that retired from there...

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sixspeed said:


> Mike,
> 
> What does GM make in Janesville WI??? Just curious cause I have 2 uncles that retired from there...
> 
> ...


They now make the full size suv's. Both GMC and Chevy, Tahoe, Yukoon, Suburan. Use to also make med duty trucks till a few years ago, they are now made in Flint MI.

Regards Mike


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike! I'll have to keep my eyes open for that - if they ever put the d-max in the suburban I might go for one...


----------



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

*any mods to front plastic when installing boss rt3 on 03 chevy 2500 hd?*

I am going to install a boss rt3 on a 2003 chevy 2500hd. Does anyone know if I need to do any mods to the front plastic air deflector by the tow hooks? Any suggestions or pics would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a Boss 8'SD installed on a 2005 GMC.

No cutting of the air dam was required.
Tow hooks are still on the truck


----------



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info and pic. I installed mine this morning. It was not as hard as I was expecting. I had to modify the skid plate so the rear support would go on with the skid plate. That was easy enough (it is plastic). I still need to install the wire harness. Looks like I need to drill a hole in the firewall. :crying:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt.......................


----------



## TJDMAX (Sep 25, 2005)

*Pict. of Blizzard frame mount on 2003 2500hd*

Trying to find out how bad the plasttic trim needs to be cut for a blizzard frame mount on a 2003 2500hd chevy.

Thanks


----------



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

*where did you mount your solenoid?*

Just wondering where everybody mounted their solenoid for their boss plow on the newer chevy's? There is not a whole lot of places to choose from. I have a 2003 chevy 2500hd and a 2004 boss plow. Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

RED_RIDERTB said:


> Just wondering where everybody mounted their solenoid for their boss plow on the newer chevy's? There is not a whole lot of places to choose from. I have a 2003 chevy 2500hd and a 2004 boss plow. Thanks


They mounted mine on the rad support.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply flykelly. Do you happen to have any pics???


----------

